# How's this Ibanez SRX3EXQM1 bass guitar?



## emperor_black (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been offered one in trade for a Schecter Blackjack 7-string guitar. Is it worth it? I've been playing Jackson guitars for 7 years but I've never picked up a bass guitar. I'll be mostly using it for recording originals and playing it through the AXE-FX. 

Here are some specs I got from online. 


Ibanez SRX3EXQM1 4-String Bass Guitar with Quilt Maple Top Features:
Neck: SRX4 neck
NeckType: SRX4
Body: Basswood body
Frets: Medium frets
Fingerboard: Rosewood
Inlay: Pearl Dot
Bridge: B100 bridge
Neck pickup: PFR-4N neck pickup
Middle pickup: PFR-4B bridge pickup
EQ: EQB-IIDX 2-band EQ
Hardware color: Chrome

I haven't got any pics yet, but it probably looks like this:


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 29, 2011)

Meh. There are better basses in that price range.


----------



## emperor_black (Apr 29, 2011)

I see. thanks for your reply.


----------

